# >> The Official TouchBox Thread - iPhone Air Ride Controller <<



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

TouchBox, a new technology designed and manufactured by Zaetech, allows you to control your air suspension with your smart phone via WiFi (iPhone) communication. By wirelessly replicating the functionality of a traditional wired nine switch box, the user is provided with truly limitless control of their air suspension system. Installation of TouchBox is as easy as any wired analog Switch Box and is compatible with any 12v electric valve system.

Once the system is installed, the user can control their air ride at any time by simply connecting their Smart Phone to the TouchBox device via a free to use app. The app is free to download from the iPhone app store. The app itself has unlimited uses, allowing multiple phones to control the same car at no additional cost.

TouchBox creates it's own WiFi network wherever you go. You do not need to connect to a pre-existing WiFi network to use this system. 

TouchBox is compatible with most management systems
•	Analog systems with individual valves
•	Analog systems with manifolds
•	SwitchSpeed systems
•	RidePro e2 and e3 systems
•	AutoPilot v1 Systems
•	e-Level with RockerSwitch
•	e-Level with TouchPad

Features
•	4 corner, 8 valve control
•	3 user-defined Auxiliary Buttons
•	Rotatable case faceplate for a visually appealing install
•	WiFi communication for iPhone
•	Up to 50ft range
•	Optional integration with Zaetech DigiGauge
•	Free App
•	Free Technical Support

Includes
•	TouchBox Unit
•	Universal wire harness

Order here for $299.00!

*Q and A:*



> *I read that I can pair more than one iPhone to the TouchBox. Can anyone with an iPhone connect or do I have to give them permission? *
> 
> Only people that you give your special login and password to will be able to connect. This information is in the box when you receive product, it would only be accessible to your friends / family / etc. if you give them your unique login credentials.
> 
> ...


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

Still no android :[


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

up up


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

So if will this work with the Autopilot V2 system as well?... and i read if you connect the touchbox I'm still able to use the Autopilot inside the car? the touch box is like if you are outside of your car and you want to rise the car or lower correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

1SikCC said:


> So if will this work with the Autopilot V2 system as well?... and i read if you connect the touchbox I'm still able to use the Autopilot inside the car? the touch box is like if you are outside of your car and you want to rise the car or lower correct?


The TouchBox will not work with the AutoPilot V2 system because there is no way to access the wires for each solenoid without voiding the V2's warranty.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

hump day bump :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

up


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Heres a link to a product review of the touchbox on gengstout from my previous vehicle :thumbup: great product 

http://gengstout.com/zaetech-touchbox/


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks man for that ^


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Now is your opportunity to get 10% off of a TouchBox unit and Free Shipping !


----------

